# Carry Other Weapons With CCW?



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

Having a hard time finding out. Specifically a knife that would qualify as a dangerous weapon (over 4" in MO and 3.5" in AR). Anyone have a general idea or where to look? I have read the CCW laws for both and unless I missed it I haven read that you can or can't.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

The law will most likely not specify what you can carry but rather what you cannot. For example in my state they go on and on about daggers, switch blades, throwing stars, numchucks, etc. A good pocket knife, for example, that does not exceed your states size and type requirements should be good to go. If you are considering something you think might be border line acceptable then it is definately advisable to carefully read your states laws regarding concealed carry weapons. Advisable either way actually. Sounds like from what you stated a 3.5" blade length is acceptable in both states. A 3" to 3.5" pocket knife that can be opened one handed is a good tool to have.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

I'd check carefully into what your state calls the CCW...some states such as KY call it a "Concealed Carry of Deadly Weapons permit" or a CCDW and specifically include such things as heavy knives and nunchuks. In other states, it's a CHL/CHP for "Concealed Handgun License/Permit", and specifically only applies to handguns.

I took a quick look around, and it's like you said, not much about non-firearm weapons. I did notice this pamphlet from the Missouri State Highway Patrol has a nice little picture of a folding combat knife next to their discussion of prohibited areas for concealed weapons, though.

I'd recommend calling the local PD and asking. *insert usual disclaimer about not taking legal advice from the internet

KG


----------



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

Unfortunately, local law doesn't know a lot of specifics on some things. I don't see myself packing like Rambo or Crocodile Dundee, but I could see myself carying my pistol and hunting knife to the store during deer season with my shirt or jacket down. I mainly plan on carrying an assisted opening knife with s 3"-4" blade as backup or last resort.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I think it would depend on the individual state. In Texas any knife with a blade longer than 5.5" is illegal. The Texas Concealed Handgun License only covers handguns.


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

cougartex said:


> I think it would depend on the individual state. In Texas any knife with a blade longer than 5.5" is illegal. The Texas Concealed Handgun License only covers handguns.


Same here in NC, but I think FL would allow the knife too. It is always best to read the laws of the states (and cities) in which you plan to carry.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Ruger71 said:


> Anyone have a general idea or where to look? I have read the CCW laws for both and unless I missed it I haven read that you can or can't.


If the CCW laws don't say one way or the other. I would look at the knife laws.


----------

